# Downington, PA 7yo F Heidi owner threatening to kill



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

This is an email I received from a friend of mine in Downingtown, PA. This dog is in jeopary and needs to be rescued. Please contact me by PM for contact info. Thanks!

I am contacting every dog lover I know to see if anyone can help find a good home for Heidi. She is an adult German Shepherd who is being removed from her family today because the moron father is threatening to kill her. She is living with four active children, another German Shepherd and until last year, two cats. The kids love to play ball with her non stop.

Heidi has no history of aggression or any other problem. The stupid owners are the problem—as usual. Total morons.

First, they brought home a four-pound Yorkie puppy named Cocoa. Then they gave Cocoa free rein to run around with the two 100-pound German Shepherds and…you see it coming don’t you? Here it is: the stupid mother was cooking and she threw a chunk of pork on the floor to the three dogs. There was a rush for the chunk of meat and in the melee that ensued, the Yorkie was injured and died at the Vet’s.

Hello. Any brains in this family? (They previously put their one furry gray cat outside to get rid of her and someone threw acid on her, but the grandmother rescued her. Same with the other cat—rescued by, Carole D., the grandmother. She freely admits that her son and his wife should not have pets, that they get a pet then tire in a few days. I wonder how they are doing with the four kids?

Anyway, my anger aside, Carole D. is removing Heidi from the home today and boarding her in Fraser because her son is threatening to kill the dog. The kids are all hugging Heidi and crying. Nice. 

We need to find her a good home by Friday.

I don’t feel that I can take her because my Baby is an alpha female and I fear that another female shepherd will also be dominant and fights will ensue while I am at work. Also, I have my little Gizzy and 28 cats to think about. I cannot leave a German Shepherd, which we all know has a strong prey drive and should not be mixed with small animals, alone with my crew. 

Heidi is an older adult, very calm, good with kids, but no small animals.

Please call me if you know of a family or maybe an older couple or person who can give Heidi a good home.

Thanks for listening. 

The Dog Lady


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Heidi is 7 years old.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Aw, poor Heidi. I can't believe they had her for 7 years and then ENOUGH! She doesn't deserve it. At least she's up north already where there seems to be more people waiting to adopt and transport won't be a huge issue.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

If anyone is interested or needs an eval., I am close to that area.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you, I'll let her know!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know how to edit the thread title! I was trying to do the same.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I've requested photos, will post if/when I get them.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

:bump: for Heidi!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I sent a PM, no response yet....


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Sylvie, did you send me a PM? If so, I didn't get it.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

MORONS.......why aren't some people banned from owning pets?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I heard she is a sweetheart.
The grandmother is suppose to call me today. I will get as much info as I can.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Alane!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

This is what I have found out so far...
Heidi is 6 and a total sweetheart! Has lived with dogs, cats, and kids totally fine. She loves people. About a 1 1/2 ago her family brought home a t-cup yorkie. They are like 3lbs. She live fine with the yorkie for all this time. The wife was cooking and threw down scraps for the dogs. This is where it gets hairy. The wife will not tell anyone exactly what happened. The woman I spoke to believes that she threw down the scraps and Heidi bite the yorkie instead of the food by accident. The yorkie die later at the vets.
She believe that the wife cause this accident and doesn't want to own up to her mistake at the expense of Heidi. She doesn't think that the wife will ever tell the truth about what happened. She said Heidi is a wonderful dog and deserves so much better. I also believe that the vet can also tell you good things about Heidi.
I will still be going to eval her and will post that info also


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you so much Alane. I spoke to Carol yesterday and she told me that you had been in touch. Please update as soon as the eval is done. I really appreciate you taking your time to do this, I know this is one who needs a good home. Bless your heart!


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

It is hard for me to believe that the Heidi accidently bit the york over scraps after living with her for three years. Are you sure that the Wife did not step on this 2 pound dog and does not want the hubby to get mad? If Brightstar wants to support her I will Foster her.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Test for food aggression with other animals? 
We know it's easy to feed them in their crates if there is food aggression w/ other animals, but it'd be good to know.

Can the grandmother perhaps call the vet and find out what injuries the poor Yorkie died of? If of a bite wound, the vet should disclose this to the current guardian of the GSD. A bite is not a private matter between owner and vet, it is a public safety issue, and the vet should disclose. If there was no bite wound, vet doesn't have to disclose what the Yorkie died of, that's between owner and vet, unless the vet suspects cruelty and reports to authorities. If it was a bite wound, the GSD could get a 10 day in home quarantine at worst, but that's minor compared to knowing what happened.

Kmaher, your thought that the wife perhaps stepped on the toy sized dog and blamed the dog sounds plausible to me as an alternate scenario to food aggression. Thus calling the vet.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I spoke to Carol yesterday and Heidi has been place with a retired LEO. Just thought everyone would like to know. Thank you for the assistance, especially Alane!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Heidi is NOT adopted. Someone is coming to see her on Wed. Keep you finders crossed.
Heidi in now living where the priests live at the church her old owners mother work's at. Heidi is getting lots of walks and love from the priest but it's temp. The grandmother can see her almost every day. This is making Heidi much happier


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Heidi is ADOPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got off the phone with Heidi's grandmom. The man that was suppose to meet her today couldn't wait and came yesterday. He spent 3 hours with Heidi and fell in love with her. He is the fire chief and Heidi will be going to work everyday with him. It turns out that the grandmom lives right near the fire house and can go see Heidi whenever she wants.
Heidi was such a big hit at the church. Tons of people came by to see her. She must of walked miles a day since she got there because everyone was walking her.
It sounds like Heidi will have a better life then she could have dreamed of.
I love happy endings


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job Alane....thanks for following up.
Sounds like Heidi has a great home.


----------



## Dayna&Jared (May 3, 2010)

that is horrible. i don't understand how someone can be so cruel to animals. i own 3 cats and a rottie and just got my gs puppy a week ago. i could dream of doing that to either one of them.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!

I love happy endings too 

Great job to all involved!


----------

